# My Journey so far.



## NomadJ (Jun 14, 2018)

Hopped out in Chicago, from StL and Southern Illinois. What sucks about being around here is no family. I'm hitching towards Gary Indiana and decided to go East for a while. 

Been coasting by on not much. Peanut butter out the jar and beef jerky a friend made for me last month. 

Lovely Hispanic couple bought me some McDs while I was sipping a soda and using Wi-Fi and an outlet. 

God bless yalls journeys too. These travels usually end up getting rid of my anxieties as time goes on.


----------



## NomadJ (Jun 14, 2018)

If you see me, say hi. I'm riding solo.


----------



## Dmac (Jun 14, 2018)

Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## Dorkimus Prime (Jun 14, 2018)

Good luck mate.

A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. lao tzao


----------



## moondog513 (Jun 14, 2018)

NomadJ said:


> If you see me, say hi. I'm riding solo.


Where ya heading after Indiana I'm leaving ft Myers wanting to go anwhere even out the country


----------



## NomadJ (Jun 15, 2018)

moondog513 said:


> Where ya heading after Indiana I'm leaving ft Myers wanting to go anwhere even out the country




I gotta find some work around here. Hopefully I can scrounge a few bones to get me going east. 

If you're close I'll swing by and kick it with you. In East Chicago, Indiana right now.


----------



## NomadJ (Jun 15, 2018)

East Chicago, rather. Anyhow, picked up a bit of knowledge on the fly. City parks are a great spot to fill ur water and if they got a restroom and nobodies around go ahead and wash your sweet spots quickly, lol. 

Balls, ass, pits and face. 

In no particular order.


----------



## NomadJ (Jun 15, 2018)

Just a quick thing. I guess I'm looking all trampy as hell. A guy just offered me money. God bless him.


----------



## Pogoman122 (Jun 15, 2018)

If you're in East Chicago come say hi! I'm in Hobart, Indiana right now!


----------



## NomadJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Somehow ended up in Hammond. Doing landscaping and lawncare.

Gonna figure out my next move when I get the gear and money I need.


----------

